# zazdroszczę



## tkekte

Some banner ad (and my attempts to translate):

"Zobacz co zrobić żeby pieniądze Cię kochały. UNION INVESTMENT"
_Look what you should to make money love you._

Haha.    Nice style.

"Samo sobie zadroszczę takich zysków. (Gosia, 37 lat)"
_Obviously I ??? such profits_, joyfully proclaims the 37 year old Gosia.

Dobrze... w ogóle jest zrozumiało, ale co to za "zadroszczę"? Nie zmógłem go znaleźć w żadnym słowniku... Nawet w tym. "Droszcz[yć]" (bez za-) też próbowałem. Nie ma nic. :< Co to jest? Pomożcie proszę.

Dzięki.


----------



## dn88

Hello, 

"Zobacz co zrobić żeby pieniądze Cię kochały."
_See what to do to make money love you.

_ "Sama sobie zadroszczę takich zysków."
_I envy myself such profits.

_The infinitive is "zazdrościć" and it can be translated as "to envy" or "to be jealous".


----------



## tkekte

Ah, thanks a lot.  I didn't know that ść can change to szcz when conjugating.  Although I should have thought about it... this happens in Russian too.
And yes, it was "sama".


----------



## Piotr_WRF

dn88 said:


> [/I] "Sama sobie zadroszczę takich zysków."
> _I envy myself such profits.
> 
> _The infinitive is "zazdrościć" and it can be translated as "to envy" or "to be jealous".



Isn't "zadroszczę" a typo? I only know "zazdroszczę" and have never heard it without the "z".


----------



## dn88

Piotr_WRF said:


> Isn't "zadroszczę" a typo? I only know "zazdroszczę" and have never heard it without the "z".



Of course it's a typo. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## elroy

dn88 said:


> "Zobacz co zrobić żeby pieniądze Cię kochały."
> _See what to do to make money love you._


 Better: "Here's what you should do to make money love you."

(It's a free translation, but I think it sounds better.)


> "Sama sobie zadroszczę takich zysków."
> _I envy myself such profits._


 Unfortunately, this doesn't make a whole lot of sense in English.  Could you explain the meaning using other words?


----------



## cyanista

*dn88:* I envy myself such profits.
*Elroy:* Unfortunately, this doesn't make a whole lot of sense in English.  Could you explain the meaning using other words?

It doesn't? What about "I'm envious of my own profits". Is it any better? 'Cause that's what the sentence says. Supposed to be smart, I guess.


----------



## Thomas1

Not exactly. Replacing the word _sobie_ with a different pronoun we get a more sensible sentence:
"Sama Ci zazdroszczę takich zysków. (Gosia, 37 lat)"
I, myself, envy you such profits.



elroy said:


> [...]
> Unfortunately, this doesn't make a whole lot of sense in English. Could you explain the meaning using other words?


Maybe because the Polish sentence doesn't make much sense too. It's an advertising mumbo-jumbo supposed to attract a customer. IMHO this is also aimed to sound smart in Polish as was mentioned, but to me it's got rather reverse effects. Another (more literal than palatable) attempt at translation:
_I, myself, feel evnvy towards me of such profits._


Tom


----------



## elroy

cyanista said:


> It doesn't? What about "I'm envious of my own profits". Is it any better?


 Yes, that sounds much better! 


Thomas1 said:


> _I, myself, feel envy towards me myself because of such profits._


 Ok, but that doesn't sound idiomatic at all. Cyanista's suggestion is much better.


----------



## Thomas1

I realize that and prefer it too, but the meaning is a bit different.

@tkekte: have a look at it now zazdrościć. 


Tom


----------



## cyanista

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> I realize that and prefer it too, but the meaning is a bit different.



Could you expand on it? I understand the Polish sentence perfectly as it's very similar to how it'd sound in Belarusian but I cannot see what difference you are talking about.


----------



## Thomas1

Your sentence would translate as:
_Zazdroszczę swoich/moich własnych zysków._ (Which in turn doesn't make a whole lot of sense in Polish).
The original sentence infroms what you envy and whom, it gives one more piece of information than yours.


Tom


----------



## elroy

But the "my" makes it clear who the person is!

But if you insist on a structure as similar as possible to the Polish one , you could say "I envy myself for my own profits."


----------



## tkekte

@Tom: yes, I already found it when dn88 said it.  But thankies again.

@Cyanista: you have the word zazdrościć in Belarusian too? :-o What does it look like? I tried all kinds of forms, only one google hit (but what a hit!) was for заздросциць, and three for заздрасць. 



			
				lara said:
			
		

> Цитата:Сообщение от Нязгодны
> Каб атрымаць паважлівае стаўленьне ад суразмоўцы трэба да яго(яе) таксама паважліва ставіцца.
> 
> 
> 
> мая павага скончылася, кали Латте пачала прыписваць мне нейкую заздрасць да нейкага фантастычнага суседа з жалезными дьзвярымя :wacko:
> *у меня* канешне ё сусед, але дьзверы у яго такия ж самыя як *у мяне*. дый и заздросциць нечым дзьвярам у меня няма звычки
Click to expand...

:-D
Czuje moje serce, czuje, nie radzimy dla panieńki Lary język białoruski jość, oj nie radzimyyy. A słówko to chyba w slowniku wyszukała a potem na forumie* ?) lapnąła. ;> Widocznie, to słowo istnuje w ukrainskiem też (w formie заздрість), ale nigdy go nie słyszałem w moim życiu. 
A propo do gwiazdeczki, jak się odmienia "forum" poprawne? Widziałem "na forumie" na kilka wytrynach, np. tutaj, ale tam takiego "charakteru" ludzi są, aż wstyd do nich link dawać. :/

Edit: nowe pytanie, nowy wątek! (Jana tak powiedziała, a jestem posłuszny. :>)


----------



## dn88

elroy said:


> Better: "Here's what you should do to make money love you."
> 
> (It's a free translation, but I think it sounds better.)
> Unfortunately, this doesn't make a whole lot of sense in English.  Could you explain the meaning using other words?



I translated the sentence in this way because "zazdrościć" is a verb and I didn't want to use an adjective instead. Just in order not to change the original meaning too much. My apologies.


----------



## dn88

What about if we turn the sentence into the passive voice:

_"I'm envied by myself for such profits"

_Perhaps that conveys the idea better.


----------



## cyanista

Thomas1 said:


> Your sentence would translate as:
> _Zazdroszczę swoich/moich własnych zysków._ (Which in turn doesn't make a whole lot of sense in Polish).
> The original sentence infroms what you envy and whom, it gives one more piece of information than yours.



I see. But I think you are taking it a bit too literally. A translation into another language is surely supposed to make sense in the goal language too, even if you need to sacrifice the structure?

And do you think that _such_ in "such profits" is important information? Well...




> @Cyanista: you have the word zazdrościć in Belarusian too? :-o What does it look like? I tried all kinds of forms, only one google hit (but what a hit!) was for заздросциць, and three for заздрасць.


That's because it is "зайздрасць"and "зайздросціць".  Don't ask me where the й comes from.  

There is also an alternative spelling (still outlawed) with an additional ь:"зайздрасьць"and "зайздросьціць".


----------



## dn88

cyanista said:


> [..]And do you think that _such_ in "such profits" is important information? Well...[...]



I think the "such" is quite important here as it adds an emphasis on the whole sentence which consequently seems more convincing than without that word.


----------



## cyanista

dn88 said:


> I think the "such" is quite important here as it adds an emphasis on the whole sentence which consequently seems more convincing than without that word.



Then, I'm afraid, we'll have to wait for English native speakers. Perhaps they will have an idea how to unite envy and such in one sentence. "I'm envied by myself" doesn't work at all, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## dn88

cyanista said:


> Then, I'm afraid, we'll have to wait for English native speakers. Perhaps they will have an idea how to unite envy and such in one sentence. "I'm envied by myself" doesn't work at all, I'm sorry to say.



Maybe "envy" used in the passive voice is not a very common sight to behold, but I think it works.  Anyway, let's wait for opinions of native speakers (if there are such).


----------



## cyanista

dn88 said:


> Maybe "envy" used in the passive voice is not a very common sight to behold, but I think it works.  Anyway, let's wait for opinions of native speakers (if there are such).



"Be envied" is used all right, it's just that "I'm envied by myself" sounds... ehhmm... somewhat off-key.


----------



## elroy

I can confirm that "I'm envied by myself" does not sound good, even though technically it's grammatically correct.

Regarding "such": Again, you'll have to tell me what it's supposed to express in this sentence.  Something tells me it may not be the best translation.

Oh, and Dn88 - when you said "if there are such" I think you meant "if there are any."


----------



## tkekte

Ah... thankies.  Where does the й come from?  I've been in Belarus only one time (in Gomel), but I was like 6 years old or so...  so I can't know what people there do or don't say. 

Where I lived in Ukraine I remember some babusia said something like: "нехай завидує, щоб йому очі повилазили". :-D

But I dunno what people in Ukraine say more, it's a big country.. maybe in the west they say заздрити more. Where I lived, it was pretty russified, about half of the city spoke pretty much standard Russian. 

Google gives more hits for заздрить than завидує though, and one of the first ones is a translation of the Bible to Ukrainian, so I guess the word заздрити is more understandable to the average Ukrainian speaker?

Pro 24:7 Для безумного мудрість занадто висока, своїх уст не розкриє при брамі.

I know that brama means gate in Polish, but I never heard this word used when I lived in the Ukraine. :\/


----------



## tkekte

cyanista said:


> Then, I'm afraid, we'll have to wait for English native speakers. Perhaps they will have an idea how to unite envy and such in one sentence. "I'm envied by myself" doesn't work at all, I'm sorry to say.


What about...
_I get such (huge) profits, I'm (even) jealous of myself!_
It sounds pretty nice in Russian though:
_Такую прибыль получаю, аж сама себе завидую._
Perfectly understandable and sounds funny.


----------



## dn88

elroy said:


> I can confirm that "I'm envied by myself" does not sound good, even though technically it's grammatically correct.
> 
> Regarding "such": Again, you'll have to tell me what it's supposed to express in this sentence.  Something tells me it may not be the best translation.
> 
> Oh, and Dn88 - when you said "if there are such" I think you meant "if there are any."



I suppose that "such" can have two meanings in the original sentence. One is "so great" and the other is "of a certain type".

PS: Yeap, I meant "if there are any.".


----------



## elroy

Here's a very free translation:

_With profits like these, I envy myself!_


----------



## dn88

elroy said:


> Here's a very free translation:
> 
> _With profits like these, I envy myself!_



Yes, I think that it does make sense.


----------



## Thomas1

Yes, I wanted to stick to the Polish syntax as much as possible, since wasn't sure whether tkekte had problems with it too...

Anyway, as I mentioned in one of my previous posts it prefer "I'm envious of my own profits", it seems to be one of the first options. I realise that languages very often require different syntax/constructions to express the same ideas, which is linked with the fact that we (often) don't fully express the whole in the target language.


dn88 said:


> I suppose that "such" can have two meanings in the original sentence. One is "so great" and the other is "of a certain type".
> 
> PS: Yeap, I meant "if there are any.".


Too me it is rather the former one (but by extension we can interpret it that it has both meanings in this context--what profits?--the type of high profits). Doesn't _such_ cover both meanings by any chance? Where do your doubts come from, elroy?

Tom


----------



## elroy

To me, "such profits" means "profits of a certain kind."  To express the other meaning, you would have to say "such great profits," i.e. an additional adjective is required.

But I have no doubts anymore.


----------



## dn88

elroy said:


> To me, "such profits" means "profits of a certain kind."  To express the other meaning, you would have to say "such great profits," i.e. an additional adjective is required.
> 
> But I have no doubts anymore.



Hehe... Polish "takie" has both meanings I think, therefore it's quite hard to translate the sentence without using too many words.


----------



## Hal1fax

cyanista said:


> Then, I'm afraid, we'll have to wait for English native speakers. Perhaps they will have an idea how to unite envy and such in one sentence. "I'm envied by myself" doesn't work at all, I'm sorry to say.


 
I'm a native English speaker from Canada and your explanation was the one I understood the most.


----------

